# Razor Lycosa Keyboard



## Nitro-Max (Apr 16, 2008)

Im looking for a new keyboard with a RED backlight to match my system im undecided on the logitech g15 the saitek cyborg and the razor lycosa but i cannot find the razor lycosa with a red backlight do they exist? anyone else have any keyboard suggestions must have red backlight thnx.


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm from what ive seen of it its blue only, ive read a few reviews and it mentioned nothing of changing the back light to red.
Im 90% sure of it.
Cheers
Gam


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 16, 2008)

Lycosa doesn't have a Red version im afraid you will have to open it and change out the LED. Saitek Eclipse II is the only Red LED Keyboard that I know of.


























- Christine


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry for the double post jus found this:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=684740
Very odd lay out but looks ok.

and small review of it:
http://techgage.com/article/ideazon_merc_stealth_gaming_keyboard/

Cheers
Gam


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 16, 2008)

Ideazon MERC Stealth  looks great on the gaming side but for general use i think the keys would take some getting used to tbh but thanks.


----------

